# CNN: Bin Laden is NOT Schrödinger's cat



## Andrew Green (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm just glad everyone is in agreement on something


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2007)

He spins me right round baby, right round like a record baby.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 9, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm just glad everyone is in agreement on something


 
awesome please someone lift the lid on his box....


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 9, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> I'm just glad everyone is in agreement on something




Love the Schrodinger's Cat analogy.....Now if we COULD manage to get this guy in a box with a geiger counter, we could have some REAL fun....


----------



## arnisador (Mar 9, 2007)

LOL! When that's news...our schools have failed us!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 9, 2007)

No mistake it is one or the other


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 9, 2007)

Considered the sheer volume of concentrated evil wrapped in that ugly exterior, he _could_ be undead.  No offense, Drac.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

Very very true....  I agree with Martial Tucker, needed, 1 box, 1 Gieger counter... but I'll add 1 packet of extremely long nails and a large hammer.

I'm sweet really... honest!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Very very true....  I agree with Martial Tucker, needed, 1 box, 1 Gieger counter... but I'll add 1 packet of extremely long nails and a large hammer.
> 
> I'm sweet really... honest!



Not sweet enough apparently... you forgot the details m'dear... they should be *RUSTY* pitted and dipped in fecal matter type nails and the box made from Balsa wood... then we can set it up like one of those High-School Carnival things where instead of a car to bash up (3 hits for a dollar) you can bash the box...


----------



## zDom (Mar 14, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> No mistake it is one or the other



Yep. I'm glad they narrowed it down for me. 

Anybody hear this gem during a recent "developing story" (that has drug on....and on.... and on.... and on......)?


JACK CAFFERTY, CNN ANCHOR: Is Anna Nicole Smith still dead, Wolf? 

WOLF BLITZER: Yes, we're going to -- updating our viewers coming up shortly on...

CAFFERTY: I can't wait for that.

BLITZER: ... the mysterious circumstances surrounding that, Jack. Thank you.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Not sweet enough apparently... you forgot the details m'dear... they should be *RUSTY* pitted and dipped in fecal matter type nails and the box made from Balsa wood... then we can set it up like one of those High-School Carnival things where instead of a car to bash up (3 hits for a dollar) you can bash the box...


 

Hey I need a new entertainments officer in the Facilities department where I work.... fancy working for me?   I like your style!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Everything that was said for the box- but I'd like to add a ton of honey and 2 tons of fire ants.  How's that for sweet?  Don't forget I said honey-  that's sweet...


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 15, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Everything that was said for the box- but I'd like to add a ton of honey and 2 tons of fire ants. How's that for sweet? Don't forget I said honey- that's sweet...


 

You're hired too!


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 15, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Very very true....  I agree with Martial Tucker, needed, 1 box, 1 Gieger counter... but I'll add 1 packet of extremely long nails and a large hammer.
> 
> I'm sweet really... honest!




Hey, I'm a sweet guy too! Like Norman Bates said.....I wouldn't hurt a fly......


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 15, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Hey I need a new entertainments officer in the Facilities department where I work.... fancy working for me?   I like your style!


Whell I don't think you can afford me... but I'm willing to try.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 18, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> You're hired too!


 

I'm willing to try too!


----------

